# Are you at..where you want to be



## kingslug (Mar 20, 2018)

Have you reached a point in your ability that you feel you cant go past?
My trip to MRG got me thinking about this. Ive done some seriouse, to me at least,lines that had  seriouse fall consequences. Now that im a regular to N VT..im wondering how much farther i can go. Its totaly different than the west where the lines are wide, huge in most places, the glades are open, etc. Pics like this:

I find amazing..yes thats past paradise. So much more interesting than watching the stars drop Alaska lines..not that that isnt cool to watch but this stuff is right in front of you...
Thoughts?
And if anyone goes back there again..gopro if you have one..it would be very interesting to watch.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 20, 2018)

I think I am as far as I can get being 50.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 20, 2018)

I would do anything Snowbird has to throw at me, besides the elevator shaft. I am 53. I cant complain!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 20, 2018)

I could definitely improve my moguls (especially steep moguls) and tree skiing.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 20, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> I think I am as far as I can get being 50.





andrec10 said:


> I am 53. I cant complain!



These posts got me thinking, at what age does the average skier "retire" due to age rather than desire?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 20, 2018)

Mainly focusing on improving technique for more enjoyment and lower impact on the body. High school days were more about hucking cliffs for fun. 

Steeps out west give me vertigo due to lack of trees, at least the open bowls. If there's a few trees around that changes everything, I need to have at least something in my peripheral vision pointing upright.

Places like MRG, Stowe, Jay, Sugarloaf, Smuggs, Magic etc I still find somewhat challenging depending on the conditions so I don't think I'll ever "outgrow" the East, nor do I intend to.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 20, 2018)

Me too..ive been going out west for 20 years and it didnt prepare me for eastern tree skiing. Dropped little chute at Baldy ..did nothing but scared the hell out of me..never again. Theres so much more i want to do..at 53 the clock is ticking..problem is that mistakes in the woods can be fatal..no room in there..but thats where its at up north.guess ill just slowly work my way in there..its the acceleration that i cant control enough..the good tree skiers just run through there...scares the hell out of me to hit a tree.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 20, 2018)

Every skier ( even WC, or Extreme comp skiers ) can improve within a personal range (where the top end of the range gets harder to obtain), until age mitigates that range, and even that is subjective of the individual.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 20, 2018)

I skied with a guide in whistler..84 years old and could just rip. Says i can do 40 pushups..can you..um..not without some pain. I would think around 90 it might be time to call it..all depends how you take care of yourself i guess.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 20, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> These posts got me thinking, at what age does the average skier "retire" due to age rather than desire?



I don't think there's a *meaningful* average for that. For every old retired skier there's a personal story as to why they hung it up.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 20, 2018)

kingslug said:


> I skied with a guide in whistler..84 years old and could just rip. Says i can do 40 pushups..can you..um..not without some pain. I would think around 90 it might be time to call it..all depends how you take care of yourself i guess.



I hope to be skiing on my 100th BD, then I'll evaluated things


----------



## drjeff (Mar 20, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> These posts got me thinking, at what age does the average skier "retire" due to age rather than desire?





Scruffy said:


> Don't think there's an average for that. For every old retired skier there's a personal story as to why they hung it up.



Probably also is a function of how much wear and tear ones body has accumulated over the years (both snow sports and non snow sports related...)

Myself, nearing 50, and with almost 40 seasons under my skiing career belt, is noticing that I am scaling it back just a touch, and taking more time to enjoy my time on the hill rather than constantly push myself to do more, the last couple of seasons...  I think some of that is because physically I feel good, and want to be one of those 80 year olds out on the hill 30+ years from now, and that's likely going to take some big picture, planning to do everything possible in my power to make it happen....


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 20, 2018)

Scruffy said:


> *Don't think there's an average for that.* For every old retired skier there's a personal story as to why they hung it up.



But there literally is an average, which I'm sure people who handle demographics for the ski industry are keenly aware of.  That's what I'm curious about.   

Were I to spitball, I'd put it at early to mid 60s?  I think skiers in general skew older, but there's certainly an age above which I dont see too many people in the lift lines with me regardless of where I'm skiing.  I think that age is something like 60.  Keep in mind, most people generally arent going to "know" when they can no longer ski, it will probably just "happen" that they sadly come to realize they cant anymore.


----------



## Vaughn (Mar 20, 2018)

Agree on the tree skiing. I've done Kinsman and some other glades but I don't enjoy it as I'm not that good at it. I'm 50 and have an active life with kids and really don't want to miss time spend doing other things due to injury pushing it in the woods. The payoff just isn't there. 

Like so many other middle-aged people, I'm more and more intrigued with backcountry - not the stuff like extreme Tuckeman headwall runs but more like hiking up Moosilauke then skiing down it, etc... I.e. increase the 'adventure' aspect without amplifying the risk.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 20, 2018)

kingslug said:


> .its the acceleration that i cant control enough..the good tree skiers just run through there...scares the hell out of me to hit a tree.



If conditions are good I like to keep the tail loose in the trees. Schmering is considered bad technique on the groomers, and sub-optimal on moguls, but it's the only way I know to be constantly able to modulate the "brakes" and be ready to hocky stop in an instant if a tree comes out of nowhere.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 20, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> These posts got me thinking, at what age does the average skier "retire" due to age rather than desire?



My dad skied till he was 81. Thats my goal at least!


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 20, 2018)

Vaughn said:


> Like so many other middle-aged people, I'm more and more intrigued with backcountry - not the stuff like extreme Tuckeman headwall runs but more like hiking up Moosilauke then skiing down it, etc... I.e. increase the 'adventure' aspect without amplifying the risk.



As I get older I've slowed down and enjoy quality over quantity . My most memorable ski run is BC Poconos 13-14 Winter. 
managed to ski a line I had been looking at for 20yrs!. Being the first descent ...I think?  was a rewarding part but just getting there and enjoying the scenery without other people wizzing by is priceless.


----------



## tumbler (Mar 20, 2018)

I love the woods but know my limits.  I don't need or want to do the gnarly stuff so I'll push it in the stuff I'm comfortable with.  I don't find the single track roller coaster down the super steep enjoyable.  I prefer more of the glade where I can choose a path and move around.  Out west I was amazed at how well me and family skied the steeps from the first run.  I think it was from learning in the east trees and making quick reactive turns.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 20, 2018)

I was probably at my peak in terms of my off piste abilities in my mid-20s.  I was skiing 80-100 days a year and just better practiced at skiing technical lines and more willing to huck stuff.  I'd ski moguls much faster then too.

Combination of self preservation due to age and just not skiing enough to have my skills as sharp as they once were has me dialed well back.  I'll still ski any marked trail in the East and most of the off map stuff with little worry; I'll just take it a bit slower and often opt for the ladies tee on drops in tight locations.

Carving I'm probably as good as I've ever been and probably could get better at it still.  I spend much more of my days carving groomers now (probably 50/50) vs skiing ungroomed stuff.  In my 20s a groomer was only an avenue to and from the natural stuff.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 20, 2018)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> As I get older I've slowed down and enjoy quality over quantity . My most memorable ski run is BC Poconos 13-14 Winter.
> managed to ski a line I had been looking at for 20yrs!. Being the first descent ...I think?  was a rewarding part but just getting there and enjoying the scenery without other people wizzing by is priceless.View attachment 23606



Is that the Del Water Gap area?


----------



## Killingtime (Mar 20, 2018)

Healthy amounts of yoga and strength conditioning starting last spring really helped me out this winter. Had the best winter of my life. Probably 40+ days so far this season. I want to be able to do this forever.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 20, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Is that the Del Water Gap area?



Jim Thorpe Area


----------



## Edd (Mar 20, 2018)

My bump skiing is weak, but I still ski them. I turn 48 this month, but I’m still fit enough to improve that part of my skiing. I’m looking forward to spring, during which the bumps are the most fun for me. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## moresnow (Mar 20, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Is that the Del Water Gap area?


I think it's out near Jim Thorpe.

Sent from my Pixel XL using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 20, 2018)

Edd said:


> My bump skiing is weak, but I still ski them. I turn 48 this month, but I’m still fit enough to improve that part of my skiing. I’m looking forward to spring, during which the bumps are the most fun for me.



How active is your upper body when you ski bumps?

I was... OK at moguls... this year I've really started to work the upper body, like aggressive pole plant/points and basically keeping the upper torso as steady as possible at all costs, probably even looks funny to watch, but idk, I always try to run a zipper line if the bumps are nice, this year I've actually had pretty good success.

But if I slack off on the body movement or think I'm just gonna take it easy -- nope

Looking forward to corn snow moguls too


----------



## Edd (Mar 20, 2018)

That’s probably my biggest weakness, actually. I don’t focus on that enough. Good thought. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## cdskier (Mar 20, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> I could definitely improve my moguls (especially steep moguls) and tree skiing.



I'll second this. 



kingslug said:


> problem is that mistakes in the woods can be fatal..no room in there..but thats where its at up north.guess ill just slowly work my way in there..its the acceleration that i cant control enough..the good tree skiers just run through there...scares the hell out of me to hit a tree.



Yea...I definitely go slow in the woods and steeper pitched woods I'm always worried about accelerating too much and missing a turn. I'm still amazed at people that can fly through the woods.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 20, 2018)

Recovery..thats the issue now. I ski 8 hours on saturday 6 on sundays..moguls..not a fan of the groomed..like the bumps asnd the vegetable and mineral runs..ergo..i beat the shit out of myself for 2 days straight..600 miles round trip..up at 4am for the 2 hour commute..10 to 11 hour day..friday night..do it again. I used to ski hunter 1 day a week..go to K sometimes..3 trips out west..much easier..now a regular up north. I cant even get to the gym im so shot. But then again 14 hours of skiing equates to about 6 to 7 hours of actual ski time, i dont take many breaks..so im working out more than most people in 2 days than thy do in a week..but its punishing...have to see how long this can go on...im am rather motivated though.....


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 20, 2018)

cdskier said:


> I'm still amazed at people that can fly through the woods.



Reminds me of these 3 "kids" at MRG a couple weeks ago. Straight-lining the entire mountain. But from what I could tell they were only there to crush pow for the first 2 hours.

That's not an option for most of us: We value our safety; we aren't trying to out-do our extreme ski buddies at all times; and for the most part we don't have the skills or strength, perhaps not the bravery to even attempt that kind of skiing.

Another sport I like is mixed martial arts. There's a lot to be said in terms of longevity in a sport with being adaptable, perhaps even a jack of all styles/conditions, and as able to enjoy -- in a different way -- a crappy day of ice and rocks or limited terrain.

The World's Most Complete Skier (TM) will win neither a mogul competition or a downhill race. It's all about maximizing your enjoyment and pushing up against all your natural limitations.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 20, 2018)

Not even close!

I'm always pushing myself to do better.  At this point, I think I need a lesson to get rid of some of my bad habits.  Oh, and I need to get back to working out again... definitely noticing some decline in endurance having not worked out at all other than for riding since early/mid January.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 20, 2018)

When I said i have gone as far as i probably will at 50. I didn't say i was slowing down but as warren miller said if you ski better in your 40's than you did in your 20's you were never very good anyway.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm 59, I started skiing at 40. My friends are all telling me I've got a lot better this year.  They are giving me a lot of credit. But honestly, I think the difference is a pair of custom skis I bought. The designer/builder really listened to me and I think the dimensions and profile are perfect for me.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 20, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> But there literally is an average, which I'm sure people who handle demographics for the ski industry are keenly aware of.  That's what I'm curious about.
> 
> Were I to spitball, I'd put it at early to mid 60s?  I think skiers in general skew older, but there's certainly an age above which I dont see too many people in the lift lines with me regardless of where I'm skiing.  I think that age is something like 60.  Keep in mind, most people generally arent going to "know" when they can no longer ski, it will probably just "happen" that they sadly come to realize they cant anymore.



Yes of course, there is literally an average for everything, and that's why I immediately corrected my post to add "meaningful", but you got the unedited version :smile:

I'm just saying in order to have meaning, I'd want to drill down to more than just "age out"; I'd want to know why?

Too weak with age?
Injury?
Fear of Injury?
Wife/husband got sick, and can't leave them?
Lost license, can't get to slopes?
Ski buddy died?
etc..
There's probably a ton of reasons someone ages out of skiing.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 20, 2018)

Harvey said:


> I'm 59, I started skiing at 40. My friends are all telling me I've got a lot better this year.  They are giving me a lot of credit. But honestly, I think the difference is a pair of custom skis I bought. The designer/builder really listened to me and I think the dimensions and profile are perfect for me.



Started at 40, way to go Harvey! I was exclusively a XC skier, but started Alpine downhill at 36.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 20, 2018)

Harvey said:


> I'm 59, I started skiing at 40. My friends are all telling me I've got a lot better this year.  They are giving me a lot of credit. But honestly, I think the difference is a pair of custom skis I bought. The designer/builder really listened to me and I think the dimensions and profile are perfect for me.



Which ones did you get..I got wagners..checked all the boxes..designed them..and sold a car to buy them..and an engagement ring..lol..they are awesome but not so much on the ice..105,s..a bit wide..
Think ill mount up an old pair of sultan 85s for the icy stuff..
Really liked the lesson i took a t mrg with obi bob kenobi..showed me tbe real little things that make a difference in the super steep bumps which will translate to the trees..my style of flying top speed down mogul runs is not the way to go in trees...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 20, 2018)

If you want something for ice, I'd go narrower than 85. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Mar 20, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Really liked the lesson i took a t mrg with obi bob kenobi..showed me tbe real little things that make a difference in the super steep bumps which will translate to the trees..my style of flying top speed down mogul runs is not the way to go in trees...



I know we were discussing the high price of lessons in another thread and your post got me thinking a bit. A private 2 hour lesson at Sugarbush would cost me more than a 2 hour private lesson PLUS a lift ticket at MRG. That may be something interesting for me to consider in the future...


----------



## Harvey (Mar 20, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Which ones did you get..



Some friends intro'd me to Vin Faraci from Whiteroom Skis ( whiteroomcustomskis.com ).  I don't really know squat about gear or skis, but he listened to me and produced a pair of skis that has changed my life on both groomers and in pow. Highly recommended.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 20, 2018)

32 and doing the best skiing of my life. pushing into way more risque terrain than in my 20s. always room to get better.


----------



## bluebird (Mar 20, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> But there literally is an average, which I'm sure people who handle demographics for the ski industry are keenly aware of.  That's what I'm curious about.
> 
> Were I to spitball, I'd put it at early to mid 60s?  I think skiers in general skew older, but there's certainly an age above which I dont see too many people in the lift lines with me regardless of where I'm skiing.  I think that age is something like 60.



You need to get out weekdays, the average age definitely skews higher. If one is retired there is no need to deal with weekend crowds and lift lines.


----------



## Tin (Mar 20, 2018)

Harvey said:


> I'm 59, I started skiing at 40. My friends are all telling me I've got a lot better this year.  They are giving me a lot of credit. But honestly, I think the difference is a pair of custom skis I bought. The designer/builder really listened to me and I think the dimensions and profile are perfect for me.



You'll still jump shit and not a pussy like most people in this thread.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 20, 2018)

Scruffy said:


> Started at 40, way to go Harvey! I was exclusively a XC skier, but started Alpine downhill at 36.



Me too. Nordic at 30, lift service at 40. Never had a fixed heel. I love XC.

I kind of suck, but I love it and to my surprise I am getting better.


----------



## Harvey (Mar 20, 2018)

Tin said:


> You'll still jump shit and not a pussy like most people in this thread.



ROFL mang thanks.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 20, 2018)

Turned 60 March 12. Technically I'm skiing better than ever. My mom started me out at age 5. As I age I make a concerted effort to stay in good shape year round. 

I love skiing bumps and trees. My body does not respond well to skiing zipper lines all day but I can still turn 'em on a more limited basis. My concession is putting more carve into my bump skiing. 

Skiing 50+ days every season. No problem keeping up with younger skiers. Probably less willing to get into crazy situations now, too much to lose with my family and all. Still happy to get into trouble and enjoy it. I have suffered some gruesome skiing injuries but I'm all healed up and very healthy.

My goal is to drop dead skiing thigh deep powder at the age of 100.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 20, 2018)

bluebird said:


> You need to get out weekdays, the average age definitely skews higher. If one is retired there is no need to deal with weekend crowds and lift lines.



Yes. I remember a few times mid-week being at Sugarbush in Allyn's lodge and thinking I had walked into a senior citizen center! (And when a mid-week unlimited pass for ages 65+ is only a little over $100, who can blame them?).


----------



## JimG. (Mar 20, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Yes. I remember a few times mid-week being at Sugarbush in Allyn's lodge and thinking I had walked into a senior citizen center! (And when a mid-week unlimited pass for ages 65+ is only a little over $100, who can blame them?).



Don't you know that Monday is grumpy old men day during ski season?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 20, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Think *ill mount up an old pair of sultan 85s for the icy stuff.*.



Too fat.

I have a pair that's 65mm underneath for ice and early season garbage.  I could ski down a block of ice on them.



bluebird said:


> *You need to get out weekdays, the average age definitely skews higher.** If one is retired there is no need to deal with weekend crowds* and lift lines.



That's a good (and encouraging) point.  I'll be skiing some weekdays soon, I'll have to take note of this.


----------



## abc (Mar 20, 2018)

Skill-wise, I still have plenty of room to improve. But physically I’m not as strong nor as quick as I used to be. Also, I’m not as willing to push into terrain that has consequences. 

Those offset each other so my overall skiing day is still about where I was 10 years ago. Difference is I used to hack my way down the same terrain I now cruice down smoothly, with a bit of style. 

Skiing with style has less impact on the body, and is less tiring. But in this same 10 year span, my general stamina isn’t as good as 10 years ago. So the two offset each other. I can still ski hard bell to bell. But my muscles feel it afterwards.

Going forward, I can’t help to continue to deteriorate in stength and stamina. But hopefully, I’ll continue to get better in skill to offset the physical decline. So that I’ll still be doing the kind of lines I’m doing today.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 21, 2018)

Yup..a lesson at MRG is much cheaper and the runs are long so you spend less time on the lifts..although the lifts are a but slow. Plus they have every type of terrain so you can work on anything you want. Bob said that skiing there elevated his level dramatically over the years.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 21, 2018)

That's it...very weak mogul skills and the yoga exercises and core strength training I need much more of after what has equaled to a long multiple year layoff....following corporate layoff, with me nearing 50 and with my lack of years in Microsoft OS, following 9/11 and a move to Maine.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 21, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> Too fat.
> 
> I have a pair that's 65mm underneath for ice and early season garbage.  I could ski down a block of ice on them.
> 
> ...


There all I have lying around..been doing it on 105's..not liking it though. Could always pick up some skinny sticks somewhere though.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 21, 2018)

Being in my 50's and with 2 knee surgeries, time has finally caught up to me.  I first noticed this about 2 years ago with the aches and pains.  But now it is hard for me to even go full tilt all day from bell to bell.  I was actually skiing full on moguls at a high level up till about 5 years ago.  It's tough getting older when you used to be at a top level skiing everything.  I can really see why people retire to the west to only ski pow.  I now know that it will also be my destiny.


----------



## Pez (Mar 21, 2018)

at 46 after a shoulder fix and a knee fix this is turning into a marathon instead of a sprint.

I have no interest in skiing through the woods, and skiing moguls in no way extends your ski life.  

If there was one facet of my skiing I would love to improve would be my powder skiing.  I just don't get the chance to develop it.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 21, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> 32 and doing the best skiing of my life. pushing into way more risque terrain than in my 20s. always room to get better.


I hear you there.  But, tough to compare since when I started off at 16 it was a once-a-year type of hobby.

I'm far better than I ever have been, but still nowhere near where I'd like to be.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 21, 2018)

Pez said:


> at 46 after a shoulder fix and a knee fix this is turning into a marathon instead of a sprint.



Did you play football or something like that?


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 21, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> I hear you there.  But, tough to compare since when I started off at 16 it was a once-a-year type of hobby.
> 
> I'm far better than I ever have been, but still nowhere near where I'd like to be.



for sure, being a "grown up" (and i use that term to describe myself very very loosely) i now have the ability and opportunity for 50 day seasons. this is going to be my first actual 50 day season. last year was 47, which is my current record. the prior year, about 40. 

as a child, i would ski 10 days a year with my family (3 day mount snow MLK trip, 5 day killington presidents week trip, 2 windham/hunter day trips - if we were lucky the killington trip would be to vail or park city)

in college, i loved to ski but didnt go to a school that was conducive to it (GWU in d.c.). but still, between day trips to snowshoe, big trips with college friends, and occasional family skiing on breaks, about 20 days a season

during law school, a group of college friends moved to jackson hole and had a couch for me to use whenever i wanted. that is when i really got the bug. but i was still really poor and broke. about 25-30 days a season, with many of them at jackson. that's when skiing became important to me

working life (past 7 years), never a season with less than 35 days. and now 50 looks like it is becoming the norm.

i say quite often how i'd like to leave NYC, and i really would like to move west or upstate/hudson valley, and its the need to pay my law school debt and the nyc job market which really keep me here. however, if i can make 50 day seasons the norm, living here isn't all that awful.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 21, 2018)

Mid 40’s former skier turned snowboarder, been boarding for 20+ years.  Skied intermittently over the past 5 years, like 1-2 days a season to show the kids and friends I still can do it. 

Over the past few years I have definitely scaled back on risks, I just can’t save myself from mistakes like I used to. It’s more about enjoying the day and the company now for me.  I definitely have slowed down and enjoy picking my way through the woods now rather than bombing a groomer. Never was and never will be a park rat. 

I think I have progressed as far as I want to on a board, I’m no Jeremy Jones or Sean White but I don’t want to be. 

I am thinking that I should consider switching back to skiing to prolong my snow sliding life, I don’t want to be the old guy on a snowboard and as I get older I think having 4 edges to work with will make bad conditions more enjoyable. I stopped skiing mainly because I got sick of it and wanted something new.  I’m thinking that getting back into skiing could be something new to me since ski technology has changed so much. 

Maybe next season I’ll swallow my pride and bite the bullet and strap on 4 edges instead of 2 and see how it goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Mar 21, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i say quite often how i'd like to leave NYC, and i really would like to move west or upstate/hudson valley, and its the need to pay my law school debt and the nyc job market which really keep me here. however, if i can make 50 day seasons the norm, living here isn't all that awful.



You would like a relocation to the Mid-Hudson Valley say to Dutchess or Ulster county. I'm assuming you prefer living in NYC to commuting every day. 

Can't fault you there, commuting from here to the city is a PITA.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 21, 2018)

Hawk said:


> Being in my 50's and with 2 knee surgeries, time has finally caught up to me.  I first noticed this about 2 years ago with the aches and pains.  But now it is hard for me to even go full tilt all day from bell to bell.  I was actually skiing full on moguls at a high level up till about 5 years ago.  It's tough getting older when you used to be at a top level skiing everything.  I can really see why people retire to the west to only ski pow.  I now know that it will also be my destiny.


So to add to this.... I first skied in High School in the early 80's and it was about 10 days a year. I played hockey through my second year at college.  At that point I got a season pass at Sunday River, joined a ski house and have skied 50 days a year at a minimum.  I had a couple of 100 day years when I graduated college and was a ski bum.  Then I got a job and a wife and my years have been 50 to 70 days depending season length.  In my 20's I skied Freestyle and competed in comps like Bush-n-Burn and the bear Mt challenge.  I was pretty good but always went too big.  My best finish was the round of 32 on the second day of b-n-b.  My best ski years were in my late 30's and early 40's when I could still ski bumps really well, ski hard all day in any conditions and still able to jump off things without pain.  That all ended about 5 to 8 years ago with the development on knee pain.  It's going to happen to all you young ones on here and it's actually kind of traumatic.  Your mind say you can do it but your body can't.  My only advice is to try to limit those pounding icy moguls days and big flat landings.  It takes a toll over the years.  I know most of you will not take this advice but you will eventually be in my shoes and understand what I am saying.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 21, 2018)

Hawk said:


> My only advice is to try to limit those pounding icy moguls days and big flat landings.  It takes a toll over the years.  I know most of you will not take this advice but you will eventually be in my shoes and understand what I am saying.



This! The past few weeks with tons of natural snow allows me to ski pain free with no Advil. ULLR is great.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 21, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> for sure, being a "grown up" (and i use that term to describe myself very very loosely) i now have the ability and opportunity for 50 day seasons. this is going to be my first actual 50 day season. last year was 47, which is my current record. the prior year, about 40.
> 
> as a child, i would ski 10 days a year with my family (3 day mount snow MLK trip, 5 day killington presidents week trip, 2 windham/hunter day trips - if we were lucky the killington trip would be to vail or park city)
> 
> ...


Yeah, my "normal" seasons back then were a 3-day weekend to Killington.  Maybe 1 more day at Wachusett, but that's about it.  Not much progression happening with that little riding.

I'm shooting for 35+ days this season personally.  If 35 becomes the "norm", I would be happy with that.  But, its tough being mostly a weekend-only rider.  However, I have still been trying to look for work out West.  If I stay here, live and work here, I figure eventually we'll be able to save up money and move... but who knows how long that would take (too long).


----------



## mister moose (Mar 21, 2018)

Very few of us are so technically capable that there isn't learning potential left.  What changes is range of motion, reaction time and joint issues.

I think conditioning has a lot to do with it.  Staying active over decades has a lot to do with it.  Not pounding your body has a lot to do with it.  And of course ski days matters.  _Directed_ ski days matter more.  20 days clears the cobwebs.  50 days isn't a lot.  200 days is a lot.

I still ski moguls early and often, but I don't pound them.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 21, 2018)

^ can you define "directed ski days" ?


----------



## mister moose (Mar 21, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> ^ can you define "directed ski days" ?


Where you are consciously working on trying to improve, preferably with some coaching by a knowledgeable outside observer.  It might be a very little thing, such as timing of an edge change, or simultaneity of the edge change, degree of extension, line choice or pressure management, pre-positioning your stance, dozens of things.  It might be new conditions or terrain.  All those little things add up, and often don't bubble up to full discovery until some practice time has passed.

As opposed to undirected "I'm just here for the fun of it" days.  Which are good, I was like that all last week.


----------



## hammer (Mar 21, 2018)

Started skiing when I was in my mid to late 30s and I'm 53 now.  Unfortunately I have yet to get out frequently enough to get beyond the intermediate level.  Usually do OK on most groomers but I struggle in bumps and glades (to put it mildly).  

One advantage is that I've never had the skills to do things that would have beat my body up, so I've been spared skiing-related injuries.  Injuries due to non-skiing activities is another thing though.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 21, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> i say quite often how i'd like to leave *NYC*, and i really would like to move west or upstate/hudson valley, and its the need to pay my law school debt and the nyc job market which really keep me here. however, *if i can make 50 day seasons the norm, living here isn't all that awful.*



You think you can still pull that off when married/kids/career advancement without moving nearer the ski hills?   Doesn't seem likely.



Hawk said:


> That all ended about 5 to 8 years ago with *the development on knee pain.*  It's going to happen to all you young ones on here and it's actually kind of traumatic.  Your mind say you can do it but your body can't.



I found out before last season started that I have meniscus tearing in my left knee.  Dont now if it was the skiing, the hockey, the martial arts, or just genetics.   It's not bad per se, it just feels a little odd.  It only hurts when I get in a catcher's stance.  I dont really notice it much, but after 2 days of skiing, it feels odd.  Not "pain", just odd, like I want to massage my knee.  I'm hoping it doesnt get worse, because it doesn't impede me right now.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 21, 2018)

Not yet. I'll be 53 soon. I keep zippering faster and in deeper bumps. Ive never been a huge fan of steeps - so never cared to push. As long as its woods tho I feel safer.  I've started getting more air every year and hoping to get some type of "jump". In private I can get a little spread eagle - but would love a daffy or something.  Still injury free 47+- so years of skiing - knock on wood.  I really keep getting better and better. Zipped by some guy in Gnarnia (SR) last week - when I stoped at lift he came up to me and complimented me and told me "you were awesome" and enjoyed watching me. Not many middle aged broads get that . Don't see myself slowing down but neither am I after more risk.  

Like some have said - stretching every day (core and back need it) - and for me serious hydration 24h before ski day are key.  And 50 ski days a year won't hurt if you can swing it.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 21, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> You think you can still pull that off when married/kids/career advancement without moving nearer the ski hills?   Doesn't seem likely.
> (



never having kids. dont care much for career advancement.


----------



## Pez (Mar 21, 2018)

VTKilarney said:


> Did you play football or something like that?



No, i;m just injury prone.  Shoulder was from a couple different dislocations, the last one being a mountain bike crash.

did the knee skiing of course.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 21, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> You think you can still pull that off when married/kids/career advancement without moving nearer the ski hills?   Doesn't seem likely.
> 
> 
> 
> I found out before last season started that I have meniscus tearing in my left knee.  Dont now if it was the skiing, the hockey, the martial arts, or just genetics.   It's not bad per se, it just feels a little odd.  It only hurts when I get in a catcher's stance.  I dont really notice it much, but after 2 days of skiing, it feels odd.  Not "pain", just odd, like I want to massage my knee.  I'm hoping it doesnt get worse, because it doesn't impede me right now.


The good news is that I was exactly like you for about 10 years.  That deep bend thing felt tight and kneeling was uncomfortable at times.  I worked through that until I had a good tear in my meniscus about a year ago and had surgery to clean it out.  I have not been the same since.  Be kind to it and listen to it and you can be goo for years.  I did chondroitin / glucosamine pills and it seemed to help.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hit 40 days this past Sunday. Still have time for a few more. Cant complain about that working full time.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 21, 2018)

SkiFanE said:


> Zipped by some guy in Gnarnia (SR) last week - when I stoped at lift he came up to me and complimented me and told me "you were awesome" and enjoyed watching me. Not many middle aged broads get that . .


If you have been skiing there that long then you and I must know each other.  I was part of the Barkah Crew on the second floor for more than 17 years.  Still go there a few times each year.  Gnarnia was actually created by us originally and call Garden Grove until Boyne went in and cleaned it out.  If you are ripping through there then you must be one kickass girl. ;-)


----------



## kingslug (Mar 21, 2018)

I imagine at some point I should slow down in the bumps..its fun though but i do it the lazy way..schmear them..don't hammer every one of them. Its how you can get down almost 2 miles of them without stopping much. My lower back feels it though. Bob said the best thing you can do its to slow down and edge less. That was his advice about steep trees and how to practice them without eating wood. Think I'll work on that the rest of the season. I want to spend more time at MRG.


----------



## mister moose (Mar 21, 2018)

If you ski every weekend at Killington's 7 month season that's 60 days.  Add 2 weeks vacation, that's 70 days.  Add a few Fridays, that's 75 days.

Currently at 67 days.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 21, 2018)

Hawk said:


> The good news is that I was exactly like you for about 10 years.  That deep bend thing felt tight and kneeling was uncomfortable at times.  I worked through that until I had a good tear in my meniscus about a year ago and had surgery to clean it out.  I have not been the same since.  Be kind to it and* listen to it and you can be goo for years.*



I hope so.   The Ortho surgeon told me mine wasnt bad enough for surgery since it's not preventing me from doing anything I want at the moment.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Mar 21, 2018)

JimG. said:


> You would like a relocation to the Mid-Hudson Valley say to Dutchess or Ulster county. I'm assuming you prefer living in NYC to commuting every day.
> 
> Can't fault you there, commuting from here to the city is a PITA.



furthest i could see commuting from nyc would be tarrytown-ish, and that still sounds awful, and awfully pricey. 

could theoretically work in white plains and commute from hudson valley, if the right job were to present itself


----------



## legalskier (Mar 21, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Have you reached a point in your ability that you feel you cant go past?
> My trip to MRG got me thinking about this. Ive done some seriouse, to me at least,lines that had  seriouse fall consequences. Now that im a regular to N VT..im wondering how much farther i can go.



After well over five decades I felt I'd plateaued with my skills (though my confidence continues to grow in challenging terrain) so I took a lesson recently. I went in expecting only a fine tuning, but the instructor opened my eyes to things that made me rethink how I ski. It was refreshing & I'm looking forward to getting on the snow again to keep working on it, hopefully moving past that plateau. It's snowing like an SOB now here- maybe tomorrow?



KustyTheKlown said:


> furthest i could see commuting from nyc  would be tarrytown-ish, and that still sounds awful, and awfully pricey.
> 
> could theoretically work in white plains and commute from hudson valley, if the right job were to present itself



A friend lives in Beacon- he says it's on the upswing and is on the end (beginning) of the train line, with some express trains to the city.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 21, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> furthest i could see commuting from nyc would be tarrytown-ish, and that still sounds awful, and awfully pricey.
> 
> could theoretically work in white plains and commute from hudson valley, if the right job were to present itself



I moved from Westchester, just too expensive to live there. But there are plenty of law firms in White Plains or even in Dutchess county for that matter.

I made the commute from Dutchess to Westchester everyday for over 20 years. Driving on 684 or the Taconic with the 75 MPH and faster parking lot crew was nothing to get excited about either. I hate driving alongside people who are too bored to pay attention driving and have to multitask by reading the news or applying makeup.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 21, 2018)

KustyTheKlown said:


> furthest i could see commuting from nyc would be tarrytown-ish, and that still sounds awful, and awfully pricey.
> 
> could theoretically work in white plains and commute from hudson valley, if the right job were to present itself


Or stamford where i live..then the n vt mts are only 5 hours away..and its pretty nice up here..except for the bat shit hide in the woods crazy drivers..they are truly frightening


----------



## catskillman (Mar 21, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> I think I am as far as I can get being 50.



I am hoping to get better as I get older, and have more time to ski.  40+ years and going......


----------



## bushpilot (Mar 21, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> When I said i have gone as far as i probably will at 50. I didn't say i was slowing down but as warren miller said if you ski better in your 40's than you did in your 20's you were never very good anyway.



I didn't start until a year after I moved to Vermont. Been doing it since I was 37 so I am definitely better in my 40s than I was in my 20s and 30s but I will agree with Warren in that I was never and never will be very good anyway, regardless of my age. With that said I am sure I can get a lot better and hope to be doing this for many years to come.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 21, 2018)

Lessons at MRG..best bang for the buck..although stsrting April stowe gives 50 % off private lessons


----------



## Hawk (Mar 22, 2018)

bushpilot said:


> I didn't start until a year after I moved to Vermont. Been doing it since I was 37 so I am definitely better in my 40s than I was in my 20s and 30s but I will agree with Warren in that I was never and never will be very good anyway, regardless of my age. With that said I am sure I can get a lot better and hope to be doing this for many years to come.


Well just chasing Parky, Egan and Deano around every weekend should make you better.  That is the point of being a Pubic Aviator anyway isn't it.  LOL


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 22, 2018)

Hawk said:


> If you have been skiing there that long then you and I must know each other.  I was part of the Barkah Crew on the second floor for more than 17 years.  Still go there a few times each year.  Gnarnia was actually created by us originally and call Garden Grove until Boyne went in and cleaned it out.  If you are ripping through there then you must be one kickass girl. ;-)



i think our paths have crossed....think think think...I know an obnoxious Jersey Killington skier lol. Thanks for putting Gnarnia in the map lol - been a fun addition to SR.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 22, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Lessons at MRG..best bang for the buck..although stsrting April stowe gives 50 % off private lessons


MRG won't let me use their lifts.


----------



## shwilly (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm in my 40s now and definitely in that "never was that good anyway" category. I feel like I'm the strongest boarder I've ever been, just in terms of doing terrain comfortably and with a little speed. I've been taking a bit better care of my fitness than I used to, which helps.

I'd describe myself similarly to what Deadhead said: I'll do anything inbounds in the East and most of the sidecountry that I know of. I don't know how much better I'll get. There's plenty of room to grow, but I'm not looking for anything too risky or technical. Falls happen, snow snakes are out there, and I'm not into hitting trees except euphemistically. I have responsibilities and a family and would like to continue my streak of no serious ski injuries, knock on wood. Mainly I'd like to improve my form on the terrain I already do.

I've been learning to ski for fun, so I have tons of room to improve there. (Like, being able to do anything but groomers.) I'd like to get my skiing ability closer to my boarding ability. When conditions are good, though, I only want to board. It's a good problem to have.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Mar 22, 2018)

While I am happy with my skiing and snowboarding abilities, I am finding that aging is getting in the way of my enjoyment of them these days.  I've been having issues with bone spurs in both of my ankles, which leads to severe pain after about 2-3 hours of skiing or riding.  I am seriously considering having them surgically removed, but am a bit hesitant to do so.  I had ACL reconstruction surgery in my right knee back in 2001, and while it was successfully done, that knee now tires first, and seems to be developing arthritis.  So I am wondering if anyone on here has had bone spurs removed, and what was the outcome?


----------



## Hawk (Mar 22, 2018)

SkiFanE said:


> i think our paths have crossed....think think think...I know an obnoxious Jersey Killington skier lol. Thanks for putting Gnarnia in the map lol - been a fun addition to SR.


Actually I was wrong.  I meant Poppy fields.  Narnia is under the spruce lift and was always somewhat skiable.  Poppy fields was the area we called Garden Grove.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 22, 2018)

Anyone else playing some Sublime now with all this Garden Grove talk?

Music from Jamaica, all the love that I found
Pull over there's a reason why my soul's unsound


----------



## Hawk (Mar 22, 2018)

Smells like Lou-dog inside the van, oh yea.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 22, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Anyone else playing some Sublime now with all this Garden Grove talk?
> 
> Music from Jamaica, all the love that I found
> Pull over there's a reason why my soul's unsound





Hawk said:


> Smells like Lou-dog inside the van, oh yea.


Last time I was out riding by myself I listened to both the Sublime (self-titled) and 40oz To Freedom albums.  Good tunes to ride to.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 22, 2018)

All heavy metal...when disturbed comes on..i start to accelerate..way too much...


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 22, 2018)

kingslug said:


> All heavy metal...when disturbed comes on..i start to accelerate..way too much...


I had a pretty good assortment going, I remember listening to the following that day:

Rage Against the Machine
Tool
Deftones
Sublime

I can get into heavy, but not a fan of Disturbed... or most newer heavy metal really.

This reminds me, I need to download more music at some point.  And my next helmet will absolutely have some type of audio built in.  Using actual earbuds while riding all day sucked... it was a pain to be fixing them, adjusting, etc. and then the audio controls are inside of the jacket too, what a pain in the ass.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 22, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> I had a pretty good assortment going, I remember listening to the following that day:
> 
> Rage Against the Machine
> Tool
> ...



I have actual ear buds but they are in my helmet and not my ears. That way I can actually hear what is going on around me as well.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 22, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> I have actual ear buds but they are in my helmet and not my ears. That way I can actually hear what is going on around me as well.


I think some of them have audio buttons (volume up/down, play, pause) easily able to be pressed either in the earpiece or another part of the helmet.  That seems like it would work perfect, hit pause when getting on the lift, hit play after strapping in.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 22, 2018)

ODT chips..you push them to turn on off adjust volume pause..have to make ear pads though..i ripped out the foam and just put them in...
First year listening to tunes on the hill..cant believe i waited so long


----------



## cdskier (Mar 22, 2018)

Who needs to listen to music when you ski when you can listen to the voices in your head instead? :grin:


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 22, 2018)

kingslug said:


> ODT chips..you push them to turn on off adjust volume pause..have to make ear pads though..i ripped out the foam and just put them in...
> Furst yesr listening to tunes on the hill..cant believe i waited so long


Same, but I still only do it when riding alone.  If I had a better way to play/pause, maybe I'd use it more though.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 22, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Who needs to listen to music when you ski when you can listen to the voices in your head instead? :grin:



The last thing I want to do while skiing, is listen to music.  A big part of skiing to me is getting away from electronic technology and being in a natural setting.  I tried it some years ago, but I didnt like how the "artificial" sound distracted from nature.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 22, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> The last thing I want to do while skiing, is listen to music.  A big part of skiing to me is getting away from electronic technology and being in a natural setting.  I tried it some years ago, but I didnt like how the "artificial" sound distracted from nature.


I can see that POV entirely.  If I was in the woods, say with a riding-mate or solo, I think I'd also prefer to enjoy the quiet and the solitude.
If I'm just cruising some groomers and riding the chair lift, having music is nice.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 22, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> The last thing I want to do while skiing, is listen to music.  A big part of skiing to me is getting away from electronic technology and being in a natural setting.  I tried it some years ago, but I didnt like how the "artificial" sound distracted from nature.



Never tried it and really have no desire to. I agree that I like just being outside immersed in nature. My favorite sound skiing is the sound of silence on a powder day as you're skiing (with the occasional shouts of joy mixed in of course).


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 22, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Never tried it and really have no desire to. I agree that I like just being outside immersed in nature. My favorite sound skiing is the sound of silence on a powder day as you're skiing (with the occasional shouts of joy mixed in of course).


Sadly, we are more often serenaded with the brutal scrape of those edges hitting hard-pack/ice.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 22, 2018)

cdskier said:


> Never tried it and really have no desire to. I agree that I like just being outside immersed in nature. My favorite sound skiing is the sound of silence on a powder day as you're skiing (with the occasional shouts of joy mixed in of course).


I only do it occasionally when I am alone.  Sometimes it is fun to cruise to a good tune.  I think if you are really a music person then it has more merit.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 22, 2018)

With the way I sweat up my helmet I don't think the earbuds would last very long


----------



## kingslug (Mar 22, 2018)

My house is filled with stereos..Desk at work very good system..Pretty much always listening to something
.but yes..silence while skiing is cool..Did that at MRG..felt wrong to play tunes there..


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 22, 2018)

cdskier said:


> * My favorite sound skiing is the sound of silence on a powder day as you're skiing* (with the occasional shouts of joy mixed in of course).



My favorite sound skiing is the sound of snowflakes hitting structure when you're skiing in the woods.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 22, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Did that at MRG..felt wrong to play tunes there..



Just make sure it's Phish or Grateful Dead


----------



## JimG. (Mar 22, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> The last thing I want to do while skiing, is listen to music.  A big part of skiing to me is getting away from electronic technology and being in a natural setting.  I tried it some years ago, but I didnt like how the "artificial" sound distracted from nature.



Music on lift rides is nice. Sure sometimes I converse with lift mates but often people don't talk or babble and then I prefer to hear music.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 22, 2018)

BenedictGomez said:


> The last thing I want to do while skiing, is listen to music.  A big part of skiing to me is getting away from electronic technology and being in a natural setting.  I tried it some years ago, but I didnt like how the "artificial" sound distracted from nature.



+1 Couldn't agree more. I'm a quiet person and love nature so I like to chill in the mountains and get away from it all. I love spring skiing because you can often hear the birds as they are returning to the woods. I can listen to music any old time, but I can't always listen to nature; it's a pleasure I treasure. In summer months I'll take my 20 lb canoe and go way back into the Adirondaks back country and paddle and fish; no sounds of man unless a plane flys over-just loons, it revives the soul.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 25, 2018)

Today i worked on moguls..I changed skis..went from my 105 Wagners to Sultan 85s which sat in my basement for the last 7 years. Had touring bindings put on and discovered how different an old school mid fat with  metal inside can be on the scrapy stuff. Rocket ship..way more control..i forgot what these things where like. Fun in the bumps too..much stiffer but held on the firm ones this morning. On the steep icey runs they just rip. Did some easy glades and they where more managable in there as well. Another month and a half to play around and spring is a great time to hit the bumps.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 26, 2018)

uphillklimber said:


> I determined to learn to ski bumps and deeps, and just do better all around this year. I have greatly improved and can do bumps with some authority and deeps as well as trees. But I am not yet accomplished. Much more to learn, and it is mostly a case of putting everything I have learned these past two years together all the time. Sometimes I can get it all together, sometimes I don't for a variety of reasons. Everyday, I work, first thing, about an hour, on putting everything together in my form and style. When I do, I can ski about anything I want to. Then I go out and ski after putting it all together, and I seem to forget so much..... But I end the day with a smile, every time!
> 
> I figure if I keep working at it, and having more than 18 days on mountain every year now, I'm gonna get better and love it even more!


You got it - days on hill leads to muscle memory. And around NE - variety. Spacing, size, condition. To do bumps well you have to have your core set, back straight and arms firmly in front. As long as you are set up correctly - you can bump. When something is out of whack - you know it. When my thighs burn too easily - it means I'm slouching and not using my core and abs.  Fix that and you're back again. If my feet start to ache - same thing - I'm not setup properly. Some people complain - my legs got tired, I quit. No....you weren't doing it right if your thighs tired out. My thighs get more tired on groomers carving than bumping. So if you need to do strength workouts - concentrate on back, core and abs. I think the strength of ones core for skiing is "forgotten" for focus on legs.  

Anyway - keep at it every day - wherever you see a mogul lol.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 26, 2018)

kingslug said:


> Today i worked on moguls..I changed skis..went from my 105 Wagners to Sultan 85s which sat in my basement for the last 7 years. Had touring bindings put on and discovered how different an old school mid fat with  metal inside can be on the scrapy stuff. Rocket ship..way more control..i forgot what these things where like. Fun in the bumps too..much stiffer but held on the firm ones this morning. On the steep icey runs they just rip. Did some easy glades and they where more managable in there as well. Another month and a half to play around and spring is a great time to hit the bumps.


My normals bump ski is a SL. But mine got ruined so have new 90 planks.  So much harder than SLs. Can't imagine a 105 - like bumping with a 2x6 lol. Keeping eye out for cheap SLs this spring. Nice to have my mid fats but I really miss my SL in bumps.


----------



## urungus (Mar 26, 2018)

Still have a long way to go... My goals for the rest of this year and next season are

1) start linking more turns on steep moguled runs, currently I am laboriously picking my way down and holding up the hotshots.

2) figure out how to ski in the deep powder, currently I sink into the stuff and grind to a halt, possibly doing the “over the handlebars” wipeout.  My general purpose all mountain skis are 135/104/131 ... is 104 not wide enough for deep powder for a hefty guy?


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 26, 2018)

I have noticed that if I ride sloppy and don't carve with proper technique that I am sitting back too far and causing pain in my front (left) knee.  So, I spent a good amount of time yesterday focusing on that and trying to work on that.

The top section of Boom Run until just past the Upper Twitcher cut-off was great for that.  Same with Bear Claw.

I have also noticed that I am slower getting into and initiating my toe-side turn with the correct technique... so on steeper or more narrow terrain, I revert back to a sloppy technique.


----------



## kingslug (Mar 26, 2018)

104 is plenty for deep snow..117 is better. But you can ski deep pow with 68's if you know how. The problem with deep snow here in the East is we do not get enough of it to practice on..then when you go out west and it hits all week..you have some probs. trying to ski pow like hardpack is a common mistake. Trying to do a hockey stop or turn like a hardpack turn just dumps you over. Ski it like a water skier would. Nice round turn, feet closer together. Until you can pick up speed and get on top of it , it will be harder...but the speed will come later. And as dumb as it may sound..watch some movies. I studied TGR movies  a lot and tried to copy some of what they did. It works. Too bad we don't get Pow much here to play around in.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 26, 2018)

SkiFanE said:


> My normals bump ski is a SL. But mine got ruined so have new 90 planks.  So much harder than SLs. Can't imagine a 105 - like bumping with a 2x6 lol. Keeping eye out for cheap SLs this spring. Nice to have my mid fats but I really miss my SL in bumps.



I skied bumps (and woods) all day today at wildcat on my 110's. On tele's I guess it is different then alpine skis.


----------



## Wicked1 (Mar 26, 2018)

Will start next season with my legs in better condition. 
I'd like to be able to ski more than a couple hours of laps before the legs turn to rubber.
At 65 I ski about as fast as I dare. 
Enjoy speed, bumps and powder...all at once when possible.
Conditioning is key for improvement.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 26, 2018)

Okay stop whining about aging. They are creating a pill for that...
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603997/is-this-the-anti-aging-pill-weve-all-been-waiting-for/


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 26, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> I skied bumps (and woods) all day today at wildcat on my 110's. On tele's I guess it is different then alpine skis.


I can ski the bumps fine in my 80s (or maybe it's 90, I forget this stuff).  But it's 10x funner in my nimble little rockets. Probably like trying to race SL in a Porsche vs. Corvette. Hubby skis some fat skis in bumps - looks like hard work. After this weekend with my midfatss I missed my SL for sure. Considered keeping just one set but I need SL again.  I'll be in a good spot - SL skis not much fun in powder deeper than 6", so really needed 2 pairs.


----------



## SkiFanE (Mar 26, 2018)

uphillklimber said:


> LOL!!! I did some today. I tend to do some every day. Risky business, Northern Lights and Tin Woodsman. TW was a little more than I hoped for. Some of it was my "level" much of it pushed me! I didn't die or get out of control. Enjoyed it and know next tie will be better!
> 
> I was talking with a buddy who reminded me that folks used to ski deep powder on skinny little skis. It's technique, though the fat skis certainly help. A friend calls them cheaters!!!
> 
> Anyways, I can now have fun in such stuff, but my buddies are still waiting on me at times. I'll fix that!



Southpaw was fun too - last bump run of the weekend and it emptied my tank lol. 

I've been skiing since 1970. I crushed the bumps in my 185s. Hubby had 200+ - that was the norm lol. Honestly - it was no harder than now. Bumps must have been spaced for it and those sticks were pretty flexible - not as stiff as today's I don't think. Look at 1980s vids and see how squirrelly they were lol.  I still have my last pair of sticks... I would take them out some day if I felt the bindings would hold. When is 80s day?!   (Oh I now see you were talking pow on skinny skis - I had little deep pow experience in those - but people managed!)


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 26, 2018)

SkiFanE said:


> Southpaw was fun too - last bump run of the weekend and it emptied my tank lol.
> 
> I've been skiing since 1970. I crushed the bumps in my 185s. Hubby had 200+ - that was the norm lol. Honestly - it was no harder than now. Bumps must have been spaced for it and those sticks were pretty flexible - not as stiff as today's I don't think. Look at 1980s vids and see how squirrelly they were lol.  I still have my last pair of sticks... I would take them out some day if I felt the bindings would hold. When is 80s day?!   (Oh I now see you were talking pow on skinny skis - I had little deep pow experience in those - but people managed!)



Dang snowboarders wrecking our bumps.



http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/46007-Do-snowboarders-wreck-moguls/page3


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 26, 2018)

I happy enough with how I'm skiing.  Would like to feel more confident in steep tree luge run kind of places, but whatever....

Mostly I just want to ski more.  that's my biggest disappointment.


----------



## Wicked1 (Mar 27, 2018)

Smellytele said:


> Okay stop whining about aging. They are creating a pill for that...
> https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603997/is-this-the-anti-aging-pill-weve-all-been-waiting-for/



Stop YOUR whining "When I was in my 20's I probably ate/drank more at ski areas then I did when I had kids. With kids we packed lunch."

Glad to hear you've grown up...   ;-)


----------



## mr magoo (Mar 27, 2018)

Harvey said:


> I'm 59, I started skiing at 40. My friends are all telling me I've got a lot better this year.  They are giving me a lot of credit. But honestly, I think the difference is a pair of custom skis I bought. The designer/builder really listened to me and I think the dimensions and profile are perfect for me.



Agreed. I noticed an improvement the last 2 times that I bought skis. I think that I wasted 25 years on racer type boards. I never needed the speed and enjoy the flexiness in the trees and the light-weightness over the course of the day. I am 62 and have never been more comfortable running fresh lines in the woods.


----------



## crank (Mar 27, 2018)

Hmm,

Thought about this some this season.  I skied 5 hard days in UT earlier this month. After days of double diamonds at Alta and Snowbird my legs were sore and my knees shot.  Technique wise I am probably better than ever because I have been working on it ,as well as working on ways to be more efficient in my movements and ski with less stress on my body.  

It was when I was skiing High Rustler that I stopped and watched a 30 or 40 year old skier coming down from above and he was skiing it beautifully...skiing with abandon...like I used to when I was in my 30's and 40's.  I was skiing fine, but with caution.  Not trusting my muscles, ligaments, joints and bones and reaction time to keep it together at high speed with launches here and there.  That really made me feel older.  

I am 61.  I can still ski at a high level, but, that level is not as high as it used to be.  I can't go as hard all day long either.  I am, gasp and shudder, learning to find pleasure in skiing groomers.  I find pleasure just in being on the mountain and in a mountain town.

I am hoping to be able to ski another 20 years.  Hell, I am hoping to be alive in 20 years!  My grandfather and father didn't make it past mid-70's.  Genetics has a role to play here though I bike and hike and nordic track and do core exercises, don't smoke,etc.  Dialing it down is OK with me.  I am resigned to it.  When I saw that younger dude skiing High Rustler at speed with an abundance of confidence it somehow put me in touch with my younger self.  I can remember when and just being out there helps me relive my "glory" days.

Last few years I have been skiing more out west than VT.  Usually around 15 days not in the east and maybe 5-10 in the east.  Mostly northern VT.  I have become a fair weather skier which means fresh, natural snow.  Keep your ice to yourself and welcome to it.  Manmade makes a fine base with a few inches of real snow on top.  I have been skiing for over 60 years now and I can be picky.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 27, 2018)

I want to work on my ski ballet a bit, but I can only ski weekends and the trails are too crowded.


----------



## mikestaple (Mar 27, 2018)

Go to Sun Valley and get completely smoked by locals in their late 60s.  Then consider your limits. I’m 50 and find the combination of West steeps with East technical makes for a nice consistent mixing and increase in skill set.  Not gonna quit learning yet.  That said - I’m not jumping off frozen waterfalls    Ripping a knee up at 25 sucks.  Do it at 50 and you could be out for two years. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## abc (Mar 27, 2018)

I've always been happy with where I am.

I've improved, some years by leaps and bounce. Other years not much. But whatever level I'm at any point of my skiing, I'm always happy to be where I am, whilst knowing I have a lot of room to improve. 

I don't wish I'm better than where I am. Instead, I know I COULD be better if I ski more, take some lessons and practice with focus. I don't always do that though. And when I do the above, I improve. 

Since so much of "where I am" are within my control, I'm happy with where I am. Any time I'm NOT happy with where I'm, I know what I need to do to be happy again!


----------



## kingslug (Apr 4, 2018)

After reading the book on Doug Coombs and his and others experiences in Europe ..well it would be nice to be able to sample some of that. I've skied around Europe and seen some of this terrain, especially at Chaminox.   Its pretty insane and I doubt I have the skill to do it. Plus there is no way to really practice this stuff. Maybe on trips out west but you would need a steep and deep camp, which is pretty intense. A woman in our ski club does some of this, rappelling into areas and such. Unfortunately her guide was killed before her last trip to meet him ...another aspect to think about in these no fall areas.


----------



## Hawk (Apr 4, 2018)

I have also been to Cham a bit.  You would be surprised what you can do with a good guide.  You ski new England and have managed to make turns in seriously challenging conditions.  That is a huge plus.  I was scared but my guide said that I have really good technical ability and should have no problems.  The only thing is that you cannot fall or loose a ski.  He took me to places that I thought I was going to die.  After a while you get used to it and you are fine.  The guide knows the routes, the conditions and the exits.  They would not put you in a place that you would fail.  You just have to gain the confidence and oh ya, don't fu*k up.  LOL


----------



## kingslug (Apr 4, 2018)

When i was there conditions were bad. The top lift at Brevant went to some nasty terrain which they recommended using a guide for. I wastched these people making their way down rocks and ..well just crappy muck..most looked terrified...and this was inbounds. I watch ski movies all the time and am amazed at what they drop into. I think fear is the deciding factor. I can make the turn..just afraid of what happens if I dont.


----------



## shwilly (Apr 4, 2018)

I don't think I ever want to go in a "fall and die" zone. Sometimes I fall! I sure don't want to bring my family there.

Doug Coombs was a million times the skier I'll ever be, but even his luck ran out. I'll happily pass up some super extreme gnarly thrills in hopes of living to a ripe old age. The slightly extreme thrills are good enough.


----------



## kingslug (Apr 4, 2018)

Yup..i like stuff 40 degrees and under..50 degrees and im out of my depth..not fun


----------

